# converting captain sicarius



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

i have given up hope on finding the ultramarines captain sicarius (old style with lightning claws) for less than £40. Its annoying im not gunna lie...and now iv gotta put a lot more effort into converting one 

Im thinking
space marine mk7 straight legs legs
space marine torso with the single skull on the front..filed off and make the ultramarines logo with gs to fit on the chest
loin cloth made from gs
arms with the hands cut off and terminator lightning claws put on in place
normal backpack 
variety of purity seals

i went into my local games workshop to find out about a head that would work and he suggested a space marine marauder head? does anyone know where i can find these? and if they can make any suggestions to improve my conversion?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Do you mean a chaos marauder head? They are extras in the marauder box so just find someone who is playing a warriors of chaos army and there should be tons around.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know where youv'e been looking for the sicarius model but there is about 5 going on ebay at the moment for less than a tenner its only the buy it now that are stupidly over priced.


----------



## Mini sicarius (Dec 7, 2009)

*Just thinking...*

Hey, I like ur idea, but what u could do, is grab a AoBR Captain, and an Unbuilt Sicarius.
then you mix and match them to get an out there sicarius instead of one of those little, i'm so scared sicarius's that are tuck in... you could with that make ur own limited edition, HA! One Copy!
I call That Limited!

-As we Say!
-Courage and Honour!-
-Mini Sicarius:good::taunt:k::victory::threaten: lol


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ben_Weekes said:


> i have given up hope on finding the ultramarines captain sicarius (old style with lightning claws) for less than £40. Its annoying im not gunna lie...and now iv gotta put a lot more effort into converting one
> 
> Im thinking
> space marine mk7 straight legs legs
> ...


I could persuade my friend to sell his. If I have any luck, I'll tell you.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

A good idea for the head would be the red scorpion guy from fw, it has a mohawk like the old sicarius had.
Heres the fig:









You can buy the head seperatley from bits and kits
http://bitsandkits.co.uk/shop/artic...CULN-HEAD.html?shop_param=cid=155&aid=FWRS10&


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

yes the best site for all this would be http://bitsandkits.co.uk/

this has all the pieces you will need and its quite cheap


----------

